# FreeBSD gui login and desktop



## xenablaise (Feb 6, 2011)

I've downloaded FreeBSD 8.1, and found out after installing to my pci386 that during boot times there is no gui like grub or lilo of linux, it's just a selection of function keys, and upon a complete load, I've found out that there was no desktop gui displayed for login, 

But before I download FreeBSD I've seen desktop gui, what's the real score about FreeBSD gui? And why people talk about desktopbsd and pcbsd GUI? Why? Is there no GUI desktop after installing FreeBSD?

That's why I am using both pcBSD and desktopBSD, because FreeBSD has no?

thank you


----------



## vdvluc (Feb 6, 2011)

That's right, FreeBSD has no gui on or after the install. There are instructions for installing X in FreeBSD in the amazing handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
PC-BSD does come with a gui.


----------



## xenablaise (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, why FreeBSD doesn't add this feature? ALmost all of the new users for FreeBSD is looking for that. Installing X? What if FreebSD include that in the next version? That's real good.

Thank you for the direct answer, hope to catch up another what I'm asking.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 6, 2011)

xenablaise said:
			
		

> Oh, why freeBSD doesn't add this feature?  all most all of the new users for freeBSD is looking for that.
> 
> installing X? what if freeBSD include that in the next version? that's real good.
> 
> ...



If you need X by default, install http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## da1 (Feb 6, 2011)

xenablaise said:
			
		

> Oh, why freeBSD doesn't add this feature?  all most all of the new users for freeBSD is looking for that.
> 
> installing X? what if freeBSD include that in the next version? that's real good.



Already added. You can install xorg at install time from the DVD (hint: ports)


----------



## xenablaise (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, thanks 320, and for vdvluc also. What's really the use of FreeBSD operating system? For server? Like amp? Or what specific server really used for?

Sorry that's the last of my ask


----------



## xenablaise (Feb 6, 2011)

> Already added?


but no automation upon installation?

Ok, I understand. I'd like to close this post when my last asked is answered.

thanks


----------



## vdvluc (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it is used a lot on servers. You can imagine X on a server is not really a "feature" ;-). It will probably just sit there, requiring (security)updates.
What kind of servers? Any kind i guess. Can't really think of anything FreeBSD can't "serve".


----------



## xenablaise (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, I think that's an enough information for a bSD newbie like me, I grew up with Linux since 1998 when reDhat lives.

Now what, how can accept thanks to all of you?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2011)

You can thank everyone by reading FreeBSD? So, what is it?.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 6, 2011)

xenablaise said:
			
		

> but no automation upon installation?
> 
> Ok, I understand. I'd like to close this post when my last asked is answered.
> 
> thanks


You can roll your own installation script to handle such use cases, but the default FreeBSD install is really just the base OS kernel and userland.  Linux distros may incorporate other packages into their base install, but that is not the FreeBSD method.

FreeBSD is not a Linux clone, it doesn't try to be the same as some of the more popular Linux distros.  What you are given is a highly reliable kernel and userland tools plus a ports/packages system that allow you to customize it to your preferences.  It doesn't tell you have to use Gnome, or make it difficult to remove a GUI.  You put on what you want.  The handbook provides excellent examples of using FreeBSD effectively including overviews of the ports/packages and setting up X11 with or without a desktop environment.


----------



## irkkaaja (Feb 6, 2011)

xenablaise said:
			
		

> I've downloaded FreeBSD 8.1, and found out after installing to my pci386 that during boot times there is no gui like grub or lilo of linux, it's just a selection of function keys, and upon a complete load, I've found out that there was no desktop gui displayed for login,
> 
> But before I download FreeBSD I've seen desktop gui, what's the real score about FreeBSD gui? And why people talk about desktopbsd and pcbsd GUI? Why? Is there no GUI desktop after installing FreeBSD?
> 
> ...



Some platforms FreeBSD wishes to support do not use a GUI, including (as mentioned) webservers but also fileservers, seedboxes, routers, and embedded systems, and so a graphical login is not enabled by default.


----------



## xenablaise (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you all is done.
Good answers.


----------

